# Baby Back Nite



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I cut a rack in two, due to my wife likes a different rub than me and she wants hers sauced. I did corn in the shuck too.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Before and afters...nice my favorites. 


Looks good.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks great, how long did you leave the ribs on?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Looks great, how long did you leave the ribs on?


2.5 or so hours in the smoke, 1 hour in foil with apple juice, and 30 minutes back in the smoke. 225-250*


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Yum!!!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> 2.5 or so hours in the smoke, 1 hour in foil with apple juice, and 30 minutes back in the smoke. 225-250*


Pay, is there a reason you are wrapping your plate setter with foil? You are loosing valuable smoke and flavor. Your smoke ring could be a lot bigger I don't even hardly use mine anymore. I've looked at all your pics and noticed that you wrap it..


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

It is not a plate setter( BGE ). I have an Akorn and what you see is a 15" x 2" deep cake pan with 1" of sand in it. I cover the pan with foil down against the sand. I have tried many different types of heat defusers including ceramics. This is what I came up with a couple years ago and am quite satisfied with it. It catches the dripping from the meat and clean up is easy. Just toss the foil and re-foil for the next cook. I also don't have to worry about flare ups when I am doing chicken at 375*. The pan catches all the drippings rather than going into the coals and causing flare ups when I open the lid. For 400* to 800* cooking, I take the pan out. Just works great for me. I get less of a smoke ring than I do when cooking on my two offsets, but that does not bother me.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a look at the pan without the foil.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok , I see if you are running at 375.00 i don't run mine that high when I am doing chicken.. Usually around 285 to 325.. I run my BBQ Guru and keep the lid shut. Pull it a 160 internal temp. My drippings generate more smoke which is my goal of getting an excellent smoke ring. I truly love my BGE.. Does an awesome job on everything, especially with the BBQ Guru .. 
All my rub and sauces are from scratch, made in my kitchen.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep, I love my Akorn! Kamado cookers are so versatile and very miserly with lump. I run my Akorn hot for crispy skin on birds, turkey and chicken. I even did a goose this past Christmas. I don't concern myself with smoke ring production. I get one, but it is not as pronounced as with my offsets. Here is some chicken I did three different ways. BBQ sauce, Lemon Pepper and plain.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

So you are basically using it more as a Grill and not a smoker for the most part.

I wish I had a Mini BGE just for that purpose especially when I am grilling ribeyes. Mine is too big ( it's an XL) to start up just for a couple of ribeyes because I like the high temps it can generate. I still use a cast iron hibachi and high quality lump charcoal for my steaks.

I got to have that smoke ring on most everything else and run it low and slow.
I have about 20 lbs of pastrami to do next week.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Uh, I smoke on it about as much as grill. I have done several 24 plus hour smokes. I have had the Akorn for over three years and dare say have produced hundreds of pound of smoked meat. I have been cookin Q for over 25 years. Smoke rings are a result of nitrites in the smoke reacting with the meat are are not indicative of quality of the BBQ. I like smoke rings myself, but it ain't necessary for me.


----------

